# Strecken im Landkreis Fürth



## Stinky_6 (1. April 2010)

Hi leute bin neu hier. 
Ich fahr seit ungefähr eiem Jahr bissl DH und Freeride.
Kenn aber net so viele Strecken bzw. die sin alle ziemlich weit weg.
Kennt von euch jemand gute Strecken im LK Fürth??

LG Alex


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2010)

Stinky_6 schrieb:


> Kennt von euch jemand gute Strecken im LK Fürth??



Ja, ich.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (1. April 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ja, ich.
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Hast Du für den Post schon eine Vorlage


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2010)

Ja, wenn die Leute auch immer das selbe fragen...


----------



## Stinky_6 (1. April 2010)

Und wo?


----------



## norman68 (1. April 2010)

Durchlesen vielleicht geht dir dann ein Licht auf
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453291


----------



## bergamont-max (1. April 2010)

Hi an alle aus der umgebung wollte fragen wer von euch interessiert wäre mir und meinem greund bei einem legalen spot meiner gemeinde  zu helfen
schon mal danke für eure antworten


----------



## Stinky_6 (3. April 2010)

Wo wäre des??


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2010)

wieso geht ihr nicht einfach alle nach Veitsbronn zum Dirt fahren?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bergamont-max (4. April 2010)

hi war weg 
also der bürgermeister würde ein grundstück von einem bauern pachten weis noch nich wo
weil es weit is dahin zu fahn (veitsbronn)


----------



## Stinky_6 (4. April 2010)

Veitsbronn bin ich auch oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (4. April 2010)

ey jungs bitte einer von euch vögeln is doch bestimmt am dberg aktiv

wenn ich da mal jmd am bauen sehe 

wisst ihr wie nervig das is wenn man mittem beim runterfahren anhalten muss, n stück hochschieben, damit man den dreck zerstören kann?

wer von euch ist denn so saudumm und baut einen "kicker" mittem auf einem weg den auch pferde benutzen?
is doch klar, dass die das früher oder später platttrampeln.
da bringts auch nix, mächtig stöcke und steine drunterzulegen.
vor allem nicht wenn nur sand drüber is, der aus dem loch direkt daneben kommt.
GEHTS NOCH???

nutzt das was die natur euch gibt ohne es zu zerstören aber doch bitte nicht so nen rotz

hab den mist soweit bereinigt und das loch so gut es ging wieder gefüllt, aber es nervt einfach...


----------



## Stinky_6 (4. April 2010)

ja des hab ich au scho gsehn


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (4. April 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ey jungs bitte einer von euch vögeln is doch bestimmt am dberg aktiv
> 
> wenn ich da mal jmd am bauen sehe
> 
> wisst ihr wie nervig das is wenn man mittem beim runterfahren anhalten muss, n stück hochschieben, damit man den dreck zerstören kann?



... da darfst du dich bei so ner pfeife mit nem weißen scott bedanken.

Absolut "beratungsresistent" der trottel ...


----------



## Stinky_6 (5. April 2010)

is der auch im forum?


----------



## Stinky_6 (17. Mai 2010)

bergamont-max schrieb:


> hi war weg
> also der bürgermeister würde ein grundstück von einem bauern pachten weis noch nich wo
> weil es weit is dahin zu fahn (veitsbronn)




Hey was is jetz eig mit damit??


----------



## bergamont-max (17. Mai 2010)

sers 
ja gemeinden halt hab noch keine nachricht bekommen werde jetzt aber nochmal ins rathaus gehen 
woll ma mal dberg fahn 
wäre cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky_6 (18. Mai 2010)

ja könnt ma scho mal machen


----------



## bergamont-max (18. Mai 2010)

sers
wie wärs freitag ein kumpel von mir geht auch noch mit 
wo wohnst du eigentlich ???


----------



## Stinky_6 (18. Mai 2010)

ich komm aus Lgz. Freitag fahr ich in Urlaub da schaffs ich`s leider nemmer!
ab montag hätt ich dann wieder Zeit is aber auch nunet sicher weil ich halt nunet auto fahr und so


----------



## bergamont-max (18. Mai 2010)

okay schreib einfach ob und wann 
gibts bei dir eigentlich auch strecken??


----------



## Stinky_6 (18. Mai 2010)

ja gibt schon paar schöne strecken im Teufelsgraben, am Alitzberg...
nur der einzige nachteil is, dass die alle net sehr lang sind


----------



## bergamont-max (18. Mai 2010)

wayne ich komm mal in den ferien rüber sag halt dann mal bescheid weil ich  mcih in lgz  net so auskenn


----------



## Stinky_6 (18. Mai 2010)

alles klar ich schreib dir ne PM oder haste die woche noch zeit??


----------



## bergamont-max (18. Mai 2010)

mh nur freitag sry


----------



## Stinky_6 (18. Mai 2010)

okie dann in den Ferien


----------



## bergamont-max (18. Mai 2010)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont-max (26. Mai 2010)

sers wie schautz aus mit heut oda moegenn


----------



## Stinky_6 (26. Mai 2010)

sers. sorry, urlaub wurde weng verlängert! weiß nochnet so recht wann aber des wetter is halt auch net so toll.


----------



## bergamont-max (26. Mai 2010)

ähm geht eh ab nächste woche erst wieda mei kette is grissen


----------

